# Meeresangeln auf La Palma/Kanarische Inseln



## Karauschenjäger (28. Februar 2008)

Moin,

da dieser Thread offensichtlich noch nicht vorhanden und darum auch noch nichts dazu geschrieben ist, fange ich mal an:

La Palma ist die drittkleinste und nordwestlichste Insel der Kanarischen Inseln, nur 48 km lang und 23 km an der breitesten Stelle. Die Insel hat als einzige der Kanaren ein ständig fließendes Flüsschen aus der Caldera.

Also ist nur Meeresangeln möglich, dass aber durch die Kommunen vielerorts eingeschränkt ist. In unserem Urlaubsort Los Cancajos nahe bei der Hauptstadt Santa Cruz de La Palma (22000 Ew.) war eine solche Angelverbotszone. Die Einheimischen hat das wenig gekümmert.

In Santa Cruz wurde von wenigen Anglern von der Mauer der Uferpromenade mit langen Ruten und großen Stationärrollen gefischt, meistens mit großen Posen und Naturködern (Tintenfischstücken). Die Ergebnisse waren auch bescheiden.

In Tazacorte auf der Westseite der Insel besteht die Möglichkeit, mit gecharterten Booten zum Thun- und Marlinfang heraus zu fahren. Allerdings haben wir weder ein Plakat dafür gefunden noch würde ich selbst dies zu diesem Zeitpunkt (Februar) empfehlen, denn auf der port. Insel Madeira zur gleichen Zeit im Vorjahr wurde auch nix gefangen - es war zu kalt!

Angeln in Tazacorte vom Ufer aus sollte sich schon lohnen, denn aus den in der Nähe befindlichen Zuchtanstalten und Netzgehegen sind bei schlechtem Wetter immer wieder Zucht-Doraden und Wolfsbarsche entwichen, die auf alles beißen und gerne von den Angler dort geangelt werden. Umweltschützer haben die Haltung und das Entweichen der Doraden bereits moniert, weil sie dort nicht in den Bereich heimisch sind, aber die Züchter haben behauptet, es seien nur Rogner in den Netzen gewesen.

Zwei Unternehmen veranstalten in Tazacorte Bootsausflüge und Hochseeangeln: Die "Agamenou" Auskunft über Mobiltel. 616 41 1227 oder direkt am hafen oder der Glasboden-Katamaran "Fancy II" , Auskunft im Hafen, oder Tel./Fax 922 40 60 57 und im IT www.lpb.comfancy.

Nachtleben, Discolife, Feiern bis zum Abwinken sind Fehlanzeige - die meistens Touris kommen nur zum Wandern her - in 2450 m auf den Kraterpfaden über den Wolken - das hat was!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## ralle (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Palma/Kanarische Inseln*

Danke für die Tipps !


----------



## Tortugaf (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Palma/Kanarische Inseln*

Schöne Insel ,aber zum fischen etwas schwierig.Kaum Strände,steile Felsen(teilweise sehr gefähliche Abstiege zu kleinen Buchten)Habe auch mit Pose u.Schrimps(Supermarkt) gefischt u.kleine Brassen gefangen.Glaube schon das es dort auch möglich ist, etwas Grösseres zufangen.Wuste aber nicht genau wann,wie u.wo.#cSchön wäre es mehr u.genaueres hier zuerfahren.     g.Tortugaf #:


----------



## phposse (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: Meeresangeln auf La Palma/Kanarische Inseln*

Hallo,

bin im August zum 2ten mal auf La Palma. Werde dort auch was Angeln, da Ich mir letztes Jahr dort eine Rute und Rolle (zusammen 100 Euro) gekauft habe, die in dem Haus des Vaters meiner Freundin schon auf mich wartet. In dem Angellläden gab es übrigens keine gebundenen 12 Haken für Meeräschen. Hab dann aber welche im Supermarkt gefunden. War am Hafen in Tazacorte Angeln, und die Einheimischen Angeln mit riesen Haken und riesen Pose auf Meeräschen|kopfkrat, nuja Ihre Erfolgen hielten sich in Grenzen. Als ich mit feiner leichten langen Pose und 12er Brassenhaken in einer Stunde ca. 6 Meeräschen gefangen habe, wurde die Blicke mir gegenüber kritischer... Einer kam dann rüber und schaute sich mein Tackle an und er wollte dann auch eine Haken. Hab ich Ihm dann auch gegeben. Und rums hatte er ein paar Fische. Die Äschen wurden gegrill und waren wohl der leckerste Fisch den ich jemals gegessen habe, wirklich. Die ersten paar mal bin ich schneider geblieben, da ich keine Ahnung hatte wie hier zu Angeln, hab die Welt nicht mehr verstanden, als ich mir das Tackle von den Einheimischen angesehen habe. 4,50 m Rute, mega Pose, mega Haken, und dann die kleinen Fischen neben Ihnen#t. Deren methode ist shrimp drauf und anschlagen...... komisch wofür dann die Pose???
Also ich hab Muschelfleisch genommen, da es besser und länger am haken bleibt und die Äschen sehr, sehr vorsichtig knabbern. Leichte lange Pose und 12er Haken für den Hafen kann (war) ein garant für Fisch sein. Werde dieses Jahr mal versuchen in Brenja Bacha?? von der langen Mauer aus nach unten ins Meer ca. 10m bis zum Wasser zu Angeln. Dort stehen immer sehr viele Angler aber ich hab dort noch nie einen gefangen. Hab mir bei meinem Dealer mal 12er Haken fürn Hafen, 4er Haken für Grund und Mauer und 3 Brandungs-Weitwurf rigs gekauft. Kann mir jemand Helfen wie man von der Mauer aus da runter Angelt??? Grundmontage?? Sehe die da immer mit Pose und schwer bebleit, damit sie was weiter werfen können. Blinker? Gummifisch?


Beste Grüße
Peter


----------

